# 86 z24i ignition timing problem



## Salthart (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a 1986 720 with TBI. I removed the engine and placed the z24 from my 83 720 into it. After a few problems I had it up and running but it had/has a few small bugs.

A family member had my timing light so I set it by ear after initial start up showed it firing late ( IE weak, flat spots and popping in the intake) I dialed the distributor and got it running pretty fair with only a little flat spot now and then.

Got my timing light and checked the timing, Sticker under the hood called for 5 degrees before TDC and I had it far in advance of that . Set it right and it went right back to what it did on first start up.

Only get two codes from the computer- idle switch and reverse sending unit. 

This engine ran great in the 83 and the timing is mechanically correct. This leaves me to believe there is a problem with the computer. 

Am I missing something here ? Thanks


----------

